# Herf - Twin Cities?



## PopofTNT (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone know of a herf occuring in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area in the near future? If not, anyone interested in putting something together? It becomes difficult to enjoy a good smoke and good chat now that they've banned smoking here. Especially in winter!


----------

